# Ice report



## eyechasin (Oct 2, 2017)

I've got high hopes but this cold weather is making me itch bad! Looking at some cold weather in the forecast just wanted to see if anyone close to the lake could get a report on when the islands lock up to us guys with a 2 hour drive to check the lake out!


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Saw PIB was locked up. saw a viedo on Facebook Miller Ferry to Put-in-Bay and Middle Bass Island


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Not only are the islands locked in but from mainland to the islands is all ice covered now.


----------



## Crappiefest21 (Jan 5, 2017)

The entire West basin is locked up!! With scattered open water holes! Time is coming fellas, tonight will seal up whatever open water pockets there is.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Hoping for 1st week in February. Looks promising right now!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

if there are any open water pockets... than it is not "locked up"... dont report if you dont understand the conditions


----------



## chumthrower (Mar 15, 2006)

eyechasin said:


> I've got high hopes but this cold weather is making me itch bad! Looking at some cold weather in the forecast just wanted to see if anyone close to the lake could get a report on when the islands lock up to us guys with a 2 hour drive to check the lake out!


One of my ice fishing partners lives on the west side of PIB. There is ice as far as you can see. There are small areas of open water in the south passage. The upcoming temps should fix that. I'm getting texts and pics every few hours. These reports are as reliable as you can get. He walks out on his deck and takes a pic. I'll keep this site posted. I'm cautiously optimistic.


----------



## Erie Tom (Dec 22, 2010)

9Left said:


> if there are any open water pockets... than it is not "locked up"... dont report if you dont understand the conditions


AMEN!!


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Must be ice season...... should be fun with 1 access.


----------



## Fishman2025 (Aug 14, 2009)

Will probaly have to get 2 catawba by 2am with it being the only access that way with camp perry closed. Crane/ magee doesnt get sade till late if at all. 
Then if people destroy the property they may shut it down also and have no access.


----------



## Toolman (Jun 8, 2004)

Fishman2025 said:


> Will probaly have to get 2 catawba by 2am with it being the only access.
> Then if people destroy the property they may shut it down also and have no access.


I blame Al Gore since he invented the internet


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

So I gather that Crane Creek and Magee Marsh are not going to allow access?


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

Why do you guys say that Magee and crane will be closed where are you getting your info and where is this is in writing has anyone spoke to the state or law enforcement about this


----------



## Crappiefest21 (Jan 5, 2017)

9Left said:


> if there are any open water pockets... than it is not "locked up"... dont report if you dont understand the conditions


You silly boy, I live in the ice belt of Wisconsin and Minnesota and see ice Much more than you. Ice flows are locked in and has open water gaps is the correct statement. Create confusion all you want. If that’s how you comprehend it that’s fine with me. This says nothing about safe ice, infact it creates more caution as a statement. Have a good night buddy. AMEN


----------



## Fishman2025 (Aug 14, 2009)

Who ever said they were closed. They dont get safe ice till later. If it gets safe there ever. Catawba will be the only place with a crammed parking lot. Get there early.


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

capt j-rod said:


> So I gather that Crane Creek and Magee Marsh are not going to allow access?


Fishman 2025 This guy said they are not allowing it I have eight acres on the water with access I will be fine I could charge about $20 per day to park pay a guy 15 per hour to watch it and make a killing for my neighbor LOL and take a little cut for me


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

Better question is I spoke to Richards at end of softwater season sounded like he was not opening if we got Ice has anyone heard anything on that front???


----------



## Crappiefest21 (Jan 5, 2017)

Why is everyone allowing no access? Because of people trashing the facilities at camp Perry?


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Only camp Perry is now closed because people couldn't stay off the beach and trashed the parking lot. 
Crain creek and Magee are still open but it takes longer for the ice over that way. Catabwa is the only access for the island area. Unless you know someone with shore access. Or fly over to put-in-bay.

I believe what he was saying is if people trash the areas left then there could be a possibility they close them also. 

Little bits of differences are camp Perry is military, Magee and Crain are federal National Wildlife Areas and catabwa is a state park. I wouldn't think they could close the state park unless it was full.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Crappiefest21 said:


> Why is everyone allowing no access? Because of people trashing the facilities at camp Perry?


Not everywhere is closed. Camp Perry is the only one. But people need to be careful this season. There were people parked ON the golf course at Catawba last good ice season riding their snow machines across the greens. That's all I'm gonna say about it because I'm getting fired up just thinking about the stupidity. 

KPI - I'll gladly park cars, but I want commission! Not a flat rate.


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing (Feb 5, 2009)

Just to be clear, Magee and Crane Creek are the same location. Crane Creek used to be the State Park beach until the DNR shut it down and rolled it into Magee Wildlife area. 

I have not heard of any changes regarding access there and you might be surprised how soon that area will be locked in. It is freezing fast this year and I hope to hike out early next week with a spud bar and do some scouting.


----------



## fisherman 2 (Dec 29, 2012)

best thing you guys can do to keep the slobs away is keep your finger off the camera button this year...take your pics just don't post them on the internet.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Carpman said:


> Not everywhere is closed. Camp Perry is the only one. But people need to be careful this season. There were people parked ON the golf course at Catawba last good ice season riding their snow machines across the greens. That's all I'm gonna say about it because I'm getting fired up just thinking about the stupidity.
> 
> KPI - I'll gladly park cars, but I want commission! Not a flat rate.


It can cost upwards of $75,000 to replace a single green! But nobody thinks about that stuff hopefully people will be more respectful this time around.


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Just because a couple of our access points are state and federal owned is not a guarantee they will not be closed if abused again this year. I warned on here that Camp Perry was getting abused and may get closed if we did not take better care. And for some reason the Mods deleted it being not relevant in the fishing reports I guess. I went out of Camp Perry since the days it was a small group so yes I am still upset too. Not pointing any fingers but we need be aware more of this issue before it all starts. Not my intentions to just rant but we all need to respect out access points more this year.


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Someone could probably make a decent buck running a shuttle service from an auxilary parking lot and dropping people off at the State Park. The park fills up in a HURRY, so what does everyone do when it fills up? I saw people parking ON the ice a couple years ago, but that would make me nervous leaving my car out there. And I am ALL FOR enforcing parking rules. Parking on a golf course and peoples yards??? Get outta here, they should be towed....


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Crappiefest21 said:


> You silly boy, I live in the ice belt of Wisconsin and Minnesota and see ice Much more than you. Ice flows are locked in and has open water gaps is the correct statement. Create confusion all you want. If that’s how you comprehend it that’s fine with me. This says nothing about safe ice, infact it creates more caution as a statement. Have a good night buddy. AMEN


And you living in the ice belt has how much to do with conditions on Lake Erie? It's a whole different animal and statements like that are the ones that get people in trouble. I've been pretty silent here lately and not going to stir the pot but that attitude will get you hurt. Honestly let people figure it out themselves this year, put the phone down and curb the crowds a little.


----------



## Toolman (Jun 8, 2004)

ErieRider said:


> And you living in the ice belt has how much to do with conditions on Lake Erie? It's a whole different animal and statements like that are the ones that get people in trouble. I've been pretty silent here lately and not going to stir the pot but that attitude will get you hurt. Honestly let people figure it out themselves this year, put the phone down and curb the crowds a little.


It seems to me that it's people's lack of judgement and understanding of the dangers/consequences that gets them in trouble. That applies to many things besides Lake Erie (be it ice or open water).


----------



## Rangerangler (Apr 8, 2012)

ErieRider said:


> And you living in the ice belt has how much to do with conditions on Lake Erie? It's a whole different animal and statements like that are the ones that get people in trouble. I've been pretty silent here lately and not going to stir the pot but that attitude will get you hurt. Honestly let people figure it out themselves this year, put the phone down and curb the crowds a little.





ErieRider said:


> And you living in the ice belt has how much to do with conditions on Lake Erie? It's a whole different animal and statements like that are the ones that get people in trouble. I've been pretty silent here lately and not going to stir the pot but that attitude will get you hurt. Honestly let people figure it out themselves this year, put the phone down and curb the crowds a little.


i agree with Erierider. I lived in Minnesota and Wisconsin for many years and spent a tremendous amount of time on the ice. Lake Erie ice is nothing like fishing in Minnesota. 

The current alone on Erie just can’t be explained, but once you experience the current and the crack that you can’t cross. Then you will have a complete understanding.


----------



## just is (Nov 19, 2013)

I would expect to see a few trucks and trailers getting towed this year for illegal parking. There is going to be twice as many rigs at Catawba this year and no where for them to park. It is going to be interesting situation to watch this winter.


----------



## Crappiefest21 (Jan 5, 2017)

Like I said, my statement was very critical the ice was not safe and does not harm anyone. I fish superior and Lake Michigan which have much worse shoves and bad areas usually. Not to mention I’ve lived in Ohio and have experienced ice fishing on Erie. Thanks for your concern, it is definetely not a whole different animal than what I’m used too. I can guarantee I have much more experience on Great Lakes than many...


----------



## Crappiefest21 (Jan 5, 2017)

You gotta be smart on the big waters, plain and simple. You can find yourself stranded pretty quickly. Very excited to hear there is a chance ice fishing on ERIE could be possible this year. Hope everyone stays safe and enjoys it.


----------



## stampman60 (Jan 12, 2015)

A few years ago we were able to go off Mazuriks. May not be as good as catawba or crane area but fish out for 3 days limit both by 11.a.m.


----------



## Adamsmagic (Aug 23, 2017)

It's like we go through this every good ice year. A pissing match over simple ice safety. Regardless of anything that is put on the internet it should only be used as a general idea. Erie has very dynamic ice and current. Not to mention the large fetch/surface area for wind to act upon. Take the time to check for yourself.


----------



## Crappiefest21 (Jan 5, 2017)

Exactly.. make one post over excitement that Erie is building ice and It turned into that. Every experienced ice angler knows about ice safety and if somebody doesn’t know there is plenty of videos to watch online that I highly recommend. Hope everyone has a great New Year! Tight lines to all


----------



## walleyeRod (Jan 24, 2011)

I would Stay away from mouse island!!
First ice is dangerous over there with the currents!!


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

I hate to think about it, but we are oh...two or three days away from seeing a picture of a quad or a sled through the ice around the Miller ferry ramp or near the corner at Catawba. 

Be safe everyone....


----------



## chumthrower (Mar 15, 2006)

walleyeRod said:


> I would Stay away from mouse island!!
> First ice is dangerous over there with the currents!!


Avoid Mouse at all costs. Guaranteed to go for a swim. Even under the best ice conditions Mouse claims quads & fisherman. The currents run swift around that island and erode the ice. It’s a big lake. Much better places to fish.


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

stampman60 said:


> A few years ago we were able to go off Mazuriks. May not be as good as catawba or crane area but fish out for 3 days limit both by 11.a.m.


It is going to take awhile for this to be reality but if you get out of there bigger clankers then me !!!


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

popcorn anyone?


----------



## GradeA (Aug 11, 2017)

looked at satelite today, lake looks open??? or is that clear ice??


----------



## Crappiefest21 (Jan 5, 2017)

It is far from open... I do agree, the satellite image looks a little bit like that. NOAA is now saying the lake could be over 75 percent ice cover by the end of next week. All the Great Lakes are building ice very rapidly.


----------



## K Metzger (Jun 11, 2010)

Grade a you are probably seeing open water from the wind moving the ice sheet


----------



## E- man (Jan 25, 2014)

Just my opinion but I think all the information guys post is just to try and help keep a fellow fisherman safe out there. Some times info gets misinterpreted and guys get upset, but everyone needs to no his own limitations in any case and make SAFTY his main priority over catching a fish. Good fishing to everyone and Happy New Year.


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

50 yard wide “crack” from turtle point to K can today. 4-5” thick 100 yards off shore in between turtle and wild wings.


----------



## Hoosier77 (Sep 22, 2014)

sady dog said:


> 50 yard wide “crack” from turtle point to K can today. 4-5” thick 100 yards off shore in between turtle and wild wings.


50 yard crack? I think I can get my boat in there and do a little jigging.


----------



## WALLEYE#1 (Mar 31, 2013)

Hoosier77 said:


> 50 yard crack? I think I can get my boat in there and do a little jigging.


You have room for 1 more? I'm afraid the crack would blow shut it I put my boat in. Ha ha


----------



## waterwalker2 (Jan 8, 2018)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10160071040015294


----------



## Fishtracker1 (Mar 29, 2009)

Any mention of where along the shoreline this was taken ?


----------



## waterwalker2 (Jan 8, 2018)

The article said Lakeshore Drive in Port Clinton


----------



## viking (Jan 25, 2011)

TAKE A KAYAK TO THE CRACK IT'S EASY TO DRAG AND HOLDS ALL YOUR GEAR


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

One step in the wrong spot on one of them piles and you'll go through to the bottom. How freaking stupid are people these days?


----------



## Basshawk (Jul 27, 2017)

BFG said:


> One step in the wrong spot on one of them piles and you'll go through to the bottom. How freaking stupid are people these days?


Physics would say it's not going to push it up like that until it's out of room below.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

I seen that once before ice piled up by Catawba state park 10 15 ft high shanties included very spooky


----------



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

Kids these days..


----------



## texasrig (Apr 11, 2013)

Basshawk said:


> Physics would say it's not going to push it up like that until it's out of room below.


Basshawk, that wouldn't support their Henny Penny point of view.


----------



## Rayman (Jan 22, 2011)

BFG said:


> One step in the wrong spot on one of them piles and you'll go through to the bottom. How freaking stupid are people these days?


You got that right. Trap doors all around!


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Looks like a great place to have a paintball battle.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

Basshawk said:


> Physics would say it's not going to push it up like that until it's out of room below.


Three years ago when the Maumee River broke loose after the epic cold winter, the ice shoved up into Sidecut Park and was there until mid-April. In order to access Bluegrass island, you needed to crawl over the shoves. At any one time the wrong step could have sent you down 4-8' into a pocket, under which the entire pile could have collapsed on you, especially if you broke off a chunk that was holding up the chunks above it.


----------



## Habitual Eyer (May 22, 2006)

shelf ice...we get that here on the South Shore of Lake Michigan all winter. Waves really build along length of lake. So frequent here that all learned a long time ago (after many losses) to stay off.


----------



## Lake Erie (Jun 20, 2008)

I've heard stories from "old timers" (40 years ago, so _real_ old timers) of ice shoves along Lakeshore Road that covered the road 15-20 feet high. All it takes is the right conditions and any property close to the lake with little or no protection is in danger of damage from ice. There are gorges in the lake mud / bottom out east in 30+ foot of water where ice shoves have reached the bottom and scoured the bottom when the ice moved. Amazing force ice. So be careful and smart. Great to investigate and see firsthand the Lake Ice but one must do so with an experienced person and learn what to do and what not to do.


----------



## fisherman 2 (Dec 29, 2012)

gives a insight on how the glaciers at being a mile thick created the great lakes 10,000 years ago.


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

That ice pile is on the beach at the old Moose club. Very shallow there, that's why it's piled up and I'm sure it goes into the sand below. About knee deep.


----------



## Fishtracker1 (Mar 29, 2009)

Today I witnessed what to me was an incredibly foolish act of ice fishing on the lake. We drove up to fish East Harbor, before getting out we drove East Harbor beach rd. to view the lake. I was stunned to see a fairly large cluster of shanties out S.E off Kelly's maybe 3mi. (guessing) from the beach where I stood. Also a few to the S.W of Kelly's. Tracks indicated many left from where I was. In my years of ice fishing Erie, getting on the ice near Mouse and venturing east had always been discouraged and at the very least extreme caution advise. With the recent wind damage to the lake ice and the open water which has been reported, I was just dumbstruck at what I was seeing. The live feed cams showed open water at the mouth of the Huron river this week. Today the wind was screeming out of the south west, ideal for blow ice out from shore. I'm was not the only person to see this, others please feel free to chime in on this. Am I missing something here??? I am not judging, criticizing or trying start a back & forth feud. I just don't like to hear of bad things happening as a result of unnecessary or just plain foolishness.


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

Fishtracker1 said:


> Today I witnessed what to me was an incredibly foolish act of ice fishing on the lake. We drove up to fish East Harbor, before getting out we drove East Harbor beach rd. to view the lake. I was stunned to see a fairly large cluster of shanties out S.E off Kelly's maybe 3mi. (guessing) from the beach where I stood. Also a few to the S.W of Kelly's. Tracks indicated many left from where I was. In my years of ice fishing Erie, getting on the ice near Mouse and venturing east had always been discouraged and at the very least extreme caution advise. With the recent wind damage to the lake ice and the open water which has been reported, I was just dumbstruck at what I was seeing. The live feed cams showed open water at the mouth of the Huron river this week. Today the wind was screeming out of the south west, ideal for blow ice out from shore. I'm was not the only person to see this, others please feel free to chime in on this. Am I missing something here??? I am not judging, criticizing or trying start a back & forth feud. I just don't like to hear of bad things happening as a result of unnecessary or just plain foolishness.
> View attachment 253385
> 
> View attachment 253386
> ...


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm always leary of the ice east of Mouse. I was on the beach too but didn't see the tracks. There was a small group of shanties out there, they left from Mazuricks i think, but were gone when I left at 3:30. NO WAY would I have been out there in today's wind. On the bright side, if it was gonna go it would of went today. Wednesday I saw a couple groups coming off the ice near the Miller Line, THE LAST PLACE I WOULD GO and the most dangerous part of the lake Imho. Did you fellas hear the ice booming this morning? That was AWESOME!!!!


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

I spoke to a buddy he told me guys were leaving from Miller dock today I was totally amazed by that there has to be some current undercutting that Ice in that channel and then I heard guys going out of mazuriks I was amazed for sure


----------



## Fishtracker1 (Mar 29, 2009)

Yes we did, I'd heard it in years past. The wind got to blowing like today, back then we on the open lake ice, miles from shore. It can be unnerving to say the least.


----------



## mmeyer1977 (Jul 15, 2012)

We launched at east harbor today. No issues. Ice 10-12in everywhere we drilled. Few perch early. Eyes spotty. Crack was wet when we came in but crossed with no problems.


----------



## sportsman1961 (Feb 6, 2015)

mmeyer1977 said:


> We launched at east harbor today. No issues. Ice 10-12in everywhere we drilled. Few perch early. Eyes spotty. Crack was wet when we came in but crossed with no problems.


----------



## thistubesforu (Mar 30, 2009)

Once again if it scares ya than don't go. If your aware of the risk and feel comfortable than have at it.


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

The thickness isn't the issue, the open water east of Kelley's and the lighthouse with a strong southwest wind was. I've seen people rescued off of 18"+…


----------



## Toolman (Jun 8, 2004)

rutnut245 said:


> The thickness isn't the issue, the open water east of Kelley's and the lighthouse with a strong southwest wind was. I've seen people rescued off of 18"+…


CP midday today from MH


----------



## Toolman (Jun 8, 2004)

Toolman said:


> View attachment 253451
> 
> 
> CP midday today from MH


KI from Marblehead


----------



## Fishtracker1 (Mar 29, 2009)

Toolman said:


> View attachment 253454
> 
> 
> KI from Marblehead


Are you serious, and guys are willing to go out just a few miles west of there, whatever !


----------

